# 67 convertible rear courtesy led bulb replacement



## Cory21 (Sep 10, 2020)

Looking for the correct led cross ref for the rear armrest courtesy bulbs. I’ve already replaced taillights, signals, flashers, and the courtesy light on the console and under the dash LED and would recommend this... much brighter light and I’m now not afraid to drive at night! The bulb I pulled out of the armrest says GM68 and I can’t find a led cross ref for that on superbrightled where I sourced the rest from. And can't seem to find the correct cross ref elsewhere either. The GM67 bulb that works in the other courtesy lights is a single post... this 68 bulb I removed is a double post. Anyone know what led bulb would work here?
After this, I start crawling around under the dash to see if I can replace those also... must be a trick to pilling those fixture as I can’t seem to do it yet.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Cory21 said:


> Looking for the correct led cross ref for the rear armrest courtesy bulbs. I’ve already replaced taillights, signals, flashers, and the courtesy light on the console and under the dash LED and would recommend this... much brighter light and I’m now not afraid to drive at night! The bulb I pulled out of the armrest says GM68 and I can’t find a led cross ref for that on superbrightled where I sourced the rest from. And can't seem to find the correct cross ref elsewhere either. The GM67 bulb that works in the other courtesy lights is a single post... this 68 bulb I removed is a double post. Anyone know what led bulb would work here?
> After this, I start crawling around under the dash to see if I can replace those also... must be a trick to pilling those fixture as I can’t seem to do it yet.


Drop the GM (General Motors) and search for #68. 






Search Results For "68" | 1142 (BA15D) Miniature | LED Light Bulbs - Universal Finder | Super Bright LEDs


1142 (BA15D) Miniature Search Results For 68.




www.superbrightleds.com




:


----------

